# Need Your Advice



## Joan_CD (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi All,

This is going to be a bit different, but I would really appreciate your advice. For Christmas my wife bought me a really cute brown skirt and a creme top, along with matching earrings and necklace. She wants me to wear it for new year's eve. Usually, i just wear jeans and have actually never gone really out in a skirt before. I do wear makeup and my clothing, tops, jeans, etc is female, other than when i am at work, as this is what we prefer. But, I never went out wearing a skirt. She said not to worry, that I look fine and won't have any problems.

I am asking for your advice, as I don't know what to do. I belong to a cd site, but I really wanted the opinion of the ladies here. I do not mean to offend anyone and if I did, I apologize. I know there are other males on this site that dress as I do, so I am hoing you are understanding. Any advice would really be welcome. Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm just the opposite.... I am usually the only one in the mall or store or casino wearing a skirt or a dress... and that's the way I love it.... So just get some nice taupe nylons and a pair of killer matching brown heels and go for it!!! I would in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm just the opposite.... I am usually the only one in the mall or store or casino wearing a skirt or a dress... and that's the way I love it.... So just get some nice taupe nylons and a pair of killer matching brown heels and go for it!!! I would in a heartbeat!! Karren you just crack me up!!!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey... Just do it once, Joan!! You will never ever go out in jeans again!! hahaha


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey... Just do it once, Joan!! You will never ever go out in jeans again!! hahaha
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3124/...40fc9652ba.jpg

I wish I had your courage!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

Courage or stupidity.... there's a fine line!!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it depends what you feel comfortable with.

NYE is a big celebration, if you think it will be 'too much' then maybe start with a smaller event where you don't have to wear the skirt for that long if you're uncomfortable with it, and work up to wearing it out all night


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree with Rosie. If you take a set of pants with you you'll have a back up if you want to change.


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends what you feel comfortable with.
NYE is a big celebration, if you think it will be 'too much' then maybe start with a smaller event where you don't have to wear the skirt for that long if you're uncomfortable with it, and work up to wearing it out all night





Pink... I am becoming more and more comfortable in this persona. I do like wearing skirts, but I never wore one out for an extended length of time and was wondering what you all think about it. Do you think it's a good idea? I kinda like the idea and would like to become more adventurous. My wife thinks we can do more things together if I open up more and embrace this side of me. I guess I am looking for approval from the ladies here that it's ok. My insecurities are shining through.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 31, 2008)

I personally wouldnt recommend wearing a skirt for the first time one NYE....unless you are going somewhere low traffic, but just take a pair of pants anyway to be safe


----------



## Ozee (Dec 31, 2008)

I say go for it, you will have the great support enouragement from your wife so it cant hurt to try, and like rosie said just take a backup outfit if you feel the need to change you'll have the comfort of knowing you can





April raises good point as well though.

Lovely piccie Karren


----------



## Darla (Dec 31, 2008)

Joan you said you were going to NYE but you failed to mention what type of place you were going to. Is this a private party, club, restaurant or something else? i guess i just can't picture it.


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I personally wouldnt recommend wearing a skirt for the first time one NYE....unless you are going somewhere low traffic, but just take a pair of pants anyway to be safe Awww Anyone can wear pants!! Take's a real man to wear a skirt!! hahaha

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say go for it, you will have the great support enouragement from your wife so it cant hurt to try, and like rosie said just take a backup outfit if you feel the need to change you'll have the comfort of knowing you can




April raises good point as well though.

Lovely piccie Karren





Thanks!!


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 31, 2008)

I say wear what you are comfortable wearing, and screw anybody else.

I know it's sometimes easier said than done, but you have to live your life in whatever way makes you happy. If you live to please others, you'll be miserable forever, yanno?

Best of luck and hugs, no matter what you decide. And have a Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say wear what you are comfortable wearing, and screw anybody else.
I know it's sometimes easier said than done, but you have to live your life in whatever way makes you happy. If you live to please others, you'll be miserable forever, yanno?

Best of luck and hugs, no matter what you decide. And have a Happy New Year's Eve!

I want to do this and I think i will! Of course, we are now in the middle of a pretty good snow storm and may end up just staying home!!!! So, we shall see. Thank you all for responding. Your support really does mean a lot to me. If anyone else has thoughts or suggestions, please let me know!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 31, 2008)

New Years Eve is usually quite exciting. You might just forget about the skirt and just have a good time.

But you might become too concerned about the skirt - that would affect your ability to have a good time.

I agree with everyone that said - wear the skirt but bring the pants, just in case.

Let us know how the evening went...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are comfortable and you want to, wear the skirt. If you wear the skirt and bring the pants, you are "covered". Hav a great time whether you go out or stay in!


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 31, 2008)

I am wearing the skirt. I have the brown skirt and brown tights along with a creme colored top. I also have a really nice pair of brown boots as well. We are going to have dinner together and just be a girls night out for us. If you like, I will let you all know how it goes. Happy New Year to all and may it be filled with peace, joy, love and happiness!!!!! You are all the best and I am so glad to be a member of MUT!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Years to you and take pictures and post as an OFTD!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 1, 2009)

I just wanted to add this:

Not so long ago, it was a no-no for women to wear pants. It was a major deal.

So, if women can wear pants, why can't a man wear a skirt? I don't care if someone wants to dress up like a female, or a girl dress like a guy...hell, dress up like a sheep for all I care. Whatever makes you happy. As long as it's consenting adults, they way someone else chooses to live their life doesn't affect me.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to add this:
Not so long ago, it was a no-no for women to wear pants. It was a major deal.

So, if women can wear pants, why can't a man wear a skirt? I don't care if someone wants to dress up like a female, or a girl dress like a guy...hell, dress up like a sheep for all I care. Whatever makes you happy. As long as it's consenting adults, they way someone else chooses to live their life doesn't affect me.

I sooo agree with you! I wish everyone thought that way. I wonder how many of our members here on MUT feel the same way!
We had a lovely time last night. It was a bit on the cold side though! We went to a small resteraunt and had a nice dinner and then we went for a drink and watched the ball drop on the tv. We were just two ladies haveing a really nice night out and I truly loved it. I really enjoy this side of me and my wife feels the same way. I think Joan is beginning to spread her wings and I am looking forward to it. Thank you all for your encouragement and support.

PS - Sorry Darla, I don't have any pics and also what is OFTD?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 1, 2009)

she meant FOTD - face of the day. We also have OOTDs - outfits of the day


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she meant FOTD - face of the day. We also have OOTDs - outfits of the day



Thank you pink! I have sooo much to learn... sigh


----------



## Karren (Jan 1, 2009)

No photos??? You forgot a crossdressers number one accessory, the camera? lol Ok maybe not all crossdressers... but it is mine!!


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No photos??? You forgot a crossdressers number one accessory, the camera? lol Ok maybe not all crossdressers... but it is mine!!



My bad


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Joan_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My bad



No worries... next time!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Joan_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I sooo agree with you! I wish everyone thought that way. I wonder how many of our members here on MUT feel the same way!
We had a lovely time last night. It was a bit on the cold side though! We went to a small resteraunt and had a nice dinner and then we went for a drink and watched the ball drop on the tv. We were just two ladies haveing a really nice night out and I truly loved it. I really enjoy this side of me and my wife feels the same way. I think Joan is beginning to spread her wings and I am looking forward to it. Thank you all for your encouragement and support.

PS - Sorry Darla, I don't have any pics and also what is OFTD?

Glad you had a good time, no matter WHAT you wore. 
I try not to climb onto my soapbox too often, but certain issues just seem to constantly be in my heart, and this is one of them.

People in general need to pull their heads out of their asses and realize that the skin is just the vessel. What counts is what's inside. All this "save the sanctity of marriage", or "protect our kids!!!" followed by those big pleading eyes...oh give it a rest already.

I think two adults in love should be able to get married. Period. A gay couple marrying doesn't strengthen or lessen MY marriage, or "affect" MY KIDS in any way shape or form. Same with people who want to dress how they want. Who friggin cares???

Ugh, there I go again. *sigh*

Anyhow, I'm glad you wore what you wanted to, were comfortable, and had a blast! I was stuck working, but since I work at a casino, it's not like it was boring, lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

Fataliya, I'm so with you. Love is love, regardless of who feels that way for who!


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for your support. My wife and I had a wonderful time and surprisingly, it is her idea for me to switch from pants when we go out to wearing some skirts. Of course, there is no objection from me!!! I am getting very, very comfortable in this side of me and can really empathize with women on a better level. You gals are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm glad you had a really great time and that you're wife supported you all through



.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad you had a really great time and that you're wife supported you all through



. Thank you Adrienne and we had a lovely time. I want to say again thanks to all of you here that are supportive and caring. It really does mean a lot to me. Again... you gals are the best !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so glad you had fun. Are you going to keep wearing skirts now?


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad you had fun. Are you going to keep wearing skirts now? Hi Speedy... yes, I think I want to keep exploring this side of me. I find myself more relaxed and comfortable in this persona. My wife says she can see the difference in me! She says that I am not as tense and "forceful". I dunno!
At any rate, I think I like this... alot. As crazy as this sounds, and I know it does, I really do seem to empathize with her more when I am in my female persona. And, with her encouragement and approval, I am going to continue with this. The only place I think I will use a male persona will still be at work, cause I have to. But, at home, I think I will remain Joan as much as possible!!!!

Waddya think?


----------



## cindyks625 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Joan -

I say just keep doing what makes you happy. With your wife's encouragement, I think you can explore this to the fullest and get everything out if it you're looking for. If other people don't like it, too bad - they need to open their minds and hearts.

Take care and have fun!


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Cindy... I am feeling so much better with this after seeing the kind things being said here. The opinion of the girls in MUT really do mean a lot to me, cause we have people from all over here and it just warms my heart to hear such encouragement. Mt wife read some of the remarks here and she just smiled and said.... SEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------

